# Precendence set-uber paid me for cancellation due to excess riders



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

i cancelled because the rider turned up with four more riders (total 5) 

I raised hell over the issue. told them it was riders fault to order uber knowing very well it cant carry 5 riders.
the csr finaly told me that they dont refund for my scenario. that was last week.

today, they just emailed me to inform me that they had paid me the cancellation fee.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I've had about 8 parties try and overpack my car. At first, I was refusing to take any of them because if you cut it to 4 they will give you a 1 star. I've backed off that. I just firmly say no more than 4 riders and offer to cancel if they want (I now start the ride as soon as they touch the door handle). If they protest, I repeat it and add that its illegal to have more passengers than seat belts. If they back down to 4, I complete the ride and use the "help" button to warn that they may give a bad rating due to being angry about the passenger limit. My last few weren't just trying for 5, but SIX! I'm glad I changed my mind and now take them. I actually got a huge tip the last time.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> At first, I was refusing to take any of them because if you cut it to 4 they will give you a 1 star. I've backed off that.


What made you decide to back off of that? You know if you take 5 of these and four give you 5* and one gives you a 1* your average is 4.2. What makes you think one of these clowns isn't going to get pissed off because you wouldn't bow to their demands and give you a 1*?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I said I warn Uber that they might unfairly rate due to the passenger limit policy at the end of the ride. I'm hoping that means Uber deletes the rating if it's bad.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I said I warn Uber that they might unfairly rate due to the passenger limit policy at the end of the ride. I'm hoping that means they delete the rating if it's bad.


I'm sure that's what they do. Good luck.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I said I warn Uber that they might unfairly rate due to the passenger limit policy at the end of the ride. I'm hoping that means Uber deletes the rating if it's bad.


That's ridiculous. The passenger is always right. You should be willing to break laws, risk freedom, money, and assets so that they can have a great ride.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> That's ridiculous. The passenger is always right. You should be willing to break laws, risk freedom, money, and assets so that they can have a great ride.


That does lead to the ever elusive 5* experience. But. that is only if you don't have Spotify.


----------



## CapeCodDriver (Mar 21, 2015)

Early on I didn't worry about overloading, but after thinking about it some more, I decided to change my ways.

1. I'm violating the terms of the agreement and if something goes bad I could be personally liable for any medical bills for the kid(s) with no seat belts. Uber will NOT have my back.

2. When I swoop in and load up outside a bar/club ahead of taxis who've been waiting there for God knows how long, I get the evil eye from them. All it takes is one of them being smart enough to take a pic of me overloading the vehicle and sending it to their fellow union buddies in the BPD to make my life miserable. A close friend of mine is a cop and already gives me enough crap about being a driver, if I got pulled over for overloading, I'd never hear the end of it.

3. I'm screwing over an UberXL driver out there somewhere. Or another UberX driver if they decide to get another car. But it's a no-brainer that these cheap ass kids are going to get a much better deal to ride in an XL than the taxi rates for a minivan or two UberXs.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I overloaded last night at a rate of 4x surge. I checked surge as little ***** giving me why i should do it and surge was down to 2.8x. I took the chance and fare was $35. I hated to do it but I was on a roll last night. I did pop her a 2 star for the hassle.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I overloaded last night at a rate of 4x surge. I checked surge as little ***** giving me why i should do it and surge was down to 2.8x. I took the chance and fare was $35. I hated to do it but I was on a roll last night. I did pop her a 2 star for the hassle.


If you crashed you would be on your own... no uber policy to protect you no personal insurance to protect you. Your not allowed to have more than 4.. stick to your guns **** the ratings. I'd rather have a 4.0 instead of paying a half million in damages taken from me by way of 80% of my earning per week. ...... dumass


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I've had about 8 parties try and overpack my car. At first, I was refusing to take any of them because if you cut it to 4 they will give you a 1 star. I've backed off that. I just firmly say no more than 4 riders and offer to cancel if they want (I now start the ride as soon as they touch the door handle). If they protest, I repeat it and add that its illegal to have more passengers than seat belts. If they back down to 4, I complete the ride and use the "help" button to warn that they may give a bad rating due to being angry about the passenger limit. My last few weren't just trying for 5, but SIX! I'm glad I changed my mind and now take them. I actually got a huge tip the last time.


If it was just you driving illegally and over the weight limit of your car, I would not care. But what you have done is entitled that passenger to expect that from the next driver. So when the next Uber driver rolls up to find 5 or more wanting to get in, they have to deal with the consequences of you letting them get away with it.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Of course they should pay the cancellation fee...as long as you are willing to take four, if you cancel just because you are trying to avoid a 1 star then you should not get the cancellation fee.

No X driver should take more than 4, as mentioned it sets a precedent to be expected of future drivers and is more likely to get those safer drivers that one star that you managed to avoid. The only exception is an XL driver, go ahead and take it and send in a request to have it upcharged from X to XL.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> If it was just you driving illegally and over the weight limit of your car, I would not care. But what you have done is entitled that passenger to expect that from the next driver. So when the next Uber driver rolls up to find 5 or more wanting to get in, they have to deal with the consequences of you letting them get away with it.











Exactly! I don't care that the other driver took all 6 of them and their pet elephant, I have been pulled over by traffic police with 5 pax when I just started out and got off with a warning.
Pax know the max number and if anything goes bad on a ride it's that same 'oh please pretty please take us' passenger trying to bankrupt you when it goes to court.


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> View attachment 6306
> 
> 
> Exactly! I don't care that the other driver took all 6 of them and *their pet elephant.*


That, Sir- is hilarious!


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

CapeCodDriver said:


> Early on I didn't worry about overloading, but after thinking about it some more, I decided to change my ways.
> 
> 1. I'm violating the terms of the agreement and if something goes bad I could be personally liable for any medical bills for the kid(s) with no seat belts. Uber will NOT have my back.
> 
> ...


That's why there shouldn't be such a large gap in pricing between car and suv on X (2x per mile difference in my market). There isn't such a large spread on black cars (1.15x difference for suv). Solution: raise X rates. If anything though, they would lower XL before doing that.


----------

